# Can I dose Flourish Excel 2x's a day to kill algae?



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I used 3x the recommended amount during the day and it killed the BBA and stag algae I had. Do it for 14 days straight and you should be fine. You can do it either during the day or at night. The way I see it is if you use it during the day the plants will benefit and therefore helping to kill algae as well. Healthier plants mean less chance for algae to survive is the way it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandybeach (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks! The reason I was thinking of using it twice a day was so that my plants can still benefit in the process. I was thinking to dose once for the plants in the morning when I turn the lights on and once at night after the lights are off, so only the algae use it up and die. That way there is a constant flow of Excel in the tank, as I am a little scared to overdose all at the same time.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sandybeach said:


> Thanks! The reason I was thinking of using it twice a day was so that my plants can still benefit in the process. I was thinking to dose once for the plants in the morning when I turn the lights on and once at night after the lights are off, so only the algae use it up and die. That way there is a constant flow of Excel in the tank, as I am a little scared to overdose all at the same time.




I would do the three times amount at once though. The 1 1/2 times may not be enough to kill it though. Needs a higher concentration I feel. When I was fighting algae I did three times the amount in the morning and another 2x amount right after lights out. Not sure if it was necessary for the additional dose after lights out but either way all my livestock which includes a bunch of different fish and amano shrimp were fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandybeach (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok sounds good. Thanks so much! I will let you guys know what happens in the next week or so.


----------



## sandybeach (Jun 19, 2014)

UPDATE: So it's been one week and I have seen amazing results thanks to the many tips I have received here and on other forums. I can't even spot any algae in my tank! I am quite impressed.

Every night when the lights go off, I cover my tank in blankets to create a full on blackout for 14 hours (we keep very bright lights on in the house till 3 am or later and the tank is in the living room, near a window. So by the time we turn lights off, the sun is coming up.) In the mornings with the lights off, I double dose Excel while keeping the tank covered with blankets, I remove the blankets an hour before lights switch on. Lights stay on for 10 hours a day. 

I have done two 30% water changes in the last week, during the first water change I removed all driftwood, scrubbed it, soaked it in peroxide for an hour and then boiled it for another hour before reintroducing it into my aquarium. I had one plant that couldn't shake the BBA, so I gave it a 5 minute bleach soak (1 part bleach, 20 parts water) then rinsed and soaked it in dechlorinated water before putting it back in my tank. That did the trick. Other plants responded well to me shutting the filters off and applying Excel directly onto the affected areas of their leaves with a syringe and waiting a few minutes before turning the filters back on. 

I also added a large bunch of hornwort to my aquarium. I have heard that hornwort fights algae by outcompeting it for nutrients in the water as well as blocking light (since it is a floating plant) and through allelopathic behavior, by excreting substances toxic to algae....I figure it can't hurt any to have it in there. I don't have mine floating as it will block lights from my plants, but I did wrap it around some driftwood and stone with no issues. *I went from dosing ferts 1x per week to 2x's per week to compensate for nutrient loss, as I figure if hornwort outcompetes algae it is probably robbing my plants from nutrients as well. 

I have experienced no loss of fish, inverts or plants during this time. My water parameters are 7.4 PH, Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates 10ppm. I know I am not out of the woods yet as I need to get the correct lighting so I don't have this issue again, but this worked great for a quick fix in the meantime. Next step is finding lights with the correct amount of PAR.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

You could always just get a dimmer depending on what light you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandybeach (Jun 19, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> You could always just get a dimmer depending on what light you have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am purchasing a new light this week. I think I will be purchasing the 
Beamswork LED 1W 6500K DHL 48. Anyhow, the lights I currently have came with the aquarium in a kit, with no information about them what-so-ever. I figured I would use them until I got around to purchasing the correct lighting, not realizing the headache I was about to give myself by putting it off. I went back to the pet store to ask for information about the lights, but they don't even know. These LED's clip to the top of the hood, there are 5 on each side, so I just turned 2 over on each side to help dim the light. So far so good.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sandybeach said:


> I am purchasing a new light this week. I think I will be purchasing the
> 
> Beamswork LED 1W 6500K DHL 48. Anyhow, the lights I currently have came with the aquarium in a kit, with no information about them what-so-ever. I figured I would use them until I got around to purchasing the correct lighting, not realizing the headache I was about to give myself by putting it off. I went back to the pet store to ask for information about the lights, but they don't even know. These LED's clip to the top of the hood, there are 5 on each side, so I just turned 2 over on each side to help dim the light. So far so good.




Keep in mind you are looking at medium/high light with the beamswork dhl and for sure will get algae in a low tech setup without dimming and or less photoperiod. A single beamswork especially at 18" or less from light to sub is good for high tech. Am not trying to scare you from the light just want you to realize what powerful light it is. If you would like I can send you a link to a dimmer that works. Also I did par readings for the light here to give you an idea. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html

Oops I see you already posted in that thread. I would highly recommend a dimmer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandybeach (Jun 19, 2014)

clownplanted said:


> Keep in mind you are looking at medium/high light with the beamswork dhl and for sure will get algae in a low tech setup without dimming and or less photoperiod. A single beamswork especially at 18" or less from light to sub is good for high tech. Am not trying to scare you from the light just want you to realize what powerful light it is. If you would like I can send you a link to a dimmer that works. Also I did par readings for the light here to give you an idea. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html
> 
> Oops I see you already posted in that thread. I would highly recommend a dimmer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes please send me a link to a dimmer that works! That would be great! I haven't ordered the light yet, but I did message the company asking if it comes with a dimmer or if I can easily connect it to one. Waiting to hear from them. I do plan on adding a CO2 system in the future, which is why I would like to go with that light. Thanks!!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sandybeach said:


> Yes please send me a link to a dimmer that works! That would be great! I haven't ordered the light yet, but I did message the company asking if it comes with a dimmer or if I can easily connect it to one. Waiting to hear from them. I do plan on adding a CO2 system in the future, which is why I would like to go with that light. Thanks!!




Someone here in the forums cannot remember the thread but they got this and it works with the beamswork lights. Current USA Truelumen Inline Dimmer for 12 and 24-Volt LED Strip https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FC04I8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2sxrzbNB949WW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

